# Grey patches on betta



## Shelbieliles (Feb 9, 2019)

Hello everyone, desperately needing help to figure out what these gray patches on tail and scales are. I don’t think it’s ick. But my betta has been lethargic. I went ahead and put him in a hospital tank to isolate him and so that I could clean his usual tank. Any idea of what it could be and how to treat him? Thanks for everyone’s help.


----------



## Shelbieliles (Feb 9, 2019)

This popped up literally over night too. I need help. 😕


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Please fill out this form and provide photos. Thank you.

https://www.bettafish.com/99-betta-...-out-form-so-we-can-best-help-your-betta.html


----------



## Shelbieliles (Feb 9, 2019)

Thank you. I feel so bad and embarrassed about his poor health. Thanks for helping me though. I love this fish so much.

Housing: 
How many gallons is your tank? Top Fin Betta Flo Ease 3 Gallon
Does it have a filter? Yes
Does it have a heater? Yes
What temperature is your tank? 79 degrees
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Does your Betta have tank mates? One Julii Cory Cat

Food: 
What food brand do you use? I rotate pellets, blood worms and shrimp wafers
Do you feed flakes or pellets? Pellets no flakes.
Freeze-dried? Blood worms
How often do you feed your Betta? Once a day usually. He has been fasted for 2 days now since he ate too much one day and has been bloated ever since.
How much? 3 pellets per day, 8-10 (small shake) freeze dried blood worms per day, less than a quarter of a shrimp wafer per day. I choose one type of food to give him per day. I don’t feed all 3 types at once.

Maintenance: 
Before your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? Once every 2 weeks
What percentage of water did you change? 50%. I recently did a full water change 4 days ago though.
What is the source of your water? Top Fin Aquarium water from PetSmart.
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? Vacuum.
What additives do you use? Top Fin bacteria supp during full water changes, Top Fin ammonia remover as needed and recommended, Tetra water clarifier as needed and recommended, API aquarium salt during full water change.
What brand of conditioner? API Betta Water Conditioner before I started buying my water.

Water Parameters: 
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water *before* the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia: .4
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0
pH: 7
Hardness (GH): ?
Alkalinity (KH): ?

Symptoms and Treatment: 
When did you first notice the symptoms? This morning and it spread within a few hours.
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? He has grey patches on his dorsal fin and skin around it, back part of body has a grey patch, and under belly area turned very dark. Almost black. Also some missing scales. And his tail is fraying.
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? He is lethargic and staying almost completely immobile at the bottom of the tank. Only swims around to get air really.
Is your Betta still eating? Not right now. He’s bloated and possibly constipated so I have been fasting him for 2 days.
Have you started treating your Betta? 
If so, how? Yes. I’m treating him with API Super Ick Cure right now in a hospital tank. Just started it today. And it’s not really a tank but it’s a cup that betta fish usually come in.
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? Not at all.
How long have you owned your Betta? Since Jan 13th, 2019.
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? Not at all. That’s partly why I picked him.


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

He looks like he has fungus or the first stage of saddle back disease. Treat him with a antifungal, I prefer jungle fungus clear, and do 1tsp of aquarium salt per 3 gallons. Best of luck! Your feeding schedule is spot on. Great food options, you can do frozen food and live brine shrimp for more variety and not just dried food. Do you soak the shrimp wafers, pellets, and blood worms for 1-2 minutes in a bowl with his aquarium water before feeding? He is more likely to get constipated if you don't.  Don't feel bad! Your doing great! Sometimes they just get sick! I would do %25 water changes once a week though instead of %50 every 2 weeks. Your ammonia levels are higher then I like. What kind of filter do you use? How often do you change your filter cartridge?


----------

